# FIBA World Championships: Prelim. round, Group D USA vs. Puerto Rico 8.19.06



## Diable

*Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 19

2 p.m.​


</TD><TD width="48%" bgColor=#cccccc>USA vs. Puerto Rico

​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="21%" bgColor=#cccccc>Sapporo, Japan​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*ESPN2* 

_Aug. 19_
_1 am ET_
​


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Coach Toro tried not to show us much in Vegas and at the scrimmage at Nellis AFB.It's quite certain that we will see a lot more of the zone in a game that counts.If we play reasonably well there's no reason to believe this game will be competitive.If we don't play well the Puerto Ricans will have some chance only if Carlos Arroyo is both sensational and able to take extremely good care of the basketball.After him PR has no quality guards and you have to suspect that our guards should really force a lot of turnovers.When this team does that it should lead to lots of easy baskets and it's hard to see how you beat the USA unless you keep their transition points to a bare minimum.

I believe the game will be replayed saturday afternoon on either ESPN or NBATV


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*

Put Hinrich on Arroyo from the opening tip. And when Hinrich leaves, put Johnson on him. Cut off the head the rest will follow.


----------



## Real

*Re: Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*

Revenge.

Today is the 2 year anniversary that we lost to Puerto Rico in the Olympics.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*

crap. whens the replay for this game? i cant watch this.... damn 21yr old birthday girl


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*

One in the morning - and that too on Friday night / Saturday morning? :curse:


----------



## Diable

*Re: Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*

*Puerto Rico Final Roster*
4- Peter John Ramos --- 7'3" --- Washington Wizards --- Center
5- Angelo Reyes --- 6'9" --- Caguas Criollos --- Power Forward
6- Bobby Joe Hatton --- 6'2" --- Ponce Leones --- Point Guard
7- Carlos Arroyo --- 6'2" --- Orlando Magic --- Point Guard
8- Rick Apodaca --- 6'4" --- Scafati Basket --- Shooting Guard
9- Christian Dalmau --- 6'4" --- Prokom Trefl Sopot --- Point Guard
10- Larry Ayuso --- 6'2" --- Arecibo Capitanes --- Shooting Guard
11- Antonio Latimer --- 6'8" --- Coamo Maratonistas --- Power Forward
12- Filiberto Rivera --- 6'3" --- Artland Dragons --- Point Guard
13- Manuel Narvaez --- 6'10" --- Ponce Leones --- Center
14- Carmelo Antrone Lee --- 6'7" --- Guaynabo Conquistadores --- Small Forward
15- Daniel Santiago --- 7'1" --- Unicaja Malaga --- Center​<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Sad Mafioso

*Re: Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*



Lynx said:


> One in the morning - and that too on Friday night / Saturday morning? :curse:


Saturday night/Sunday morning.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*

Should be a close game, compared to last time at least. US wins 102-87

*Post 5,500 :clap: *


----------



## Diable

*Re: Preleminary Game 1 USA vs Puerto Rico 1AM Saturday ESPN2*



Sad Mafioso said:


> Saturday night/Sunday morning.


1AM only comes around once a day.The game is in Sapporo,Japan at 2PM local time.Sapporo is Greenwich Mean Time plus 7 hours...The United States East Coast is GMT minus 6 hours.The game will be at 1AM Saturday morning EDT 12 midnight Central time and 11PM friday on the West Coast.

Game will be replayed 4PM saturday on NBATV


----------



## Real

*FIBA World Championships*
*Preliminary Round, Group D*
*United States of America (0-0) vs. Puerto Rico (0-0)*
*Saturday, August 19th, 2006 **Sapparo, Japan*
*1:00 AM EST, 2:00 PM Japan*
*TV Coverage: ESPN2 (Replay Aug. 20 on NBA TV at 4PM)*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Chris Paul*</TD><TD>*Dwyane Wade*</TD><TD>*Brad Miller*</TD><TD>*Carmelo Anthony*</TD><TD>*LeBron James*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>14.0</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>18.0</TD><TD>10.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Joe Johnson*</TD><TD>*Kirk Hinrich*</TD><TD>*Chris Bosh*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>20.2</TD><TD>15.9</TD><TD>22.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.1</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>6.5</TD><TD>6.3</TD><TD>2.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>







</TD><TD>No Photo Available.</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Carlos Arroyo*</TD><TD>*Elias Ayuso*</TD><TD>*Daniel Santiago*</TD><TD>*Antonio Latimer*</TD><TD>*Carmelo Lee*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>16.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>







</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Rick Apodaca*</TD><TD>*Peter John Ramos*</TD><TD>*Bobby Joe Hatton*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​


----------



## Real

I gotta find something better than that USA Basketball logo...sheesh.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Net2, where'd you get those stats from? Thread looks good.


----------



## HB

Good work Net2


----------



## Real

girllovesthegame said:


> Net2, where'd you get those stats from?


I used the boxscore from the exhibition matchup.

Once the Championships get going I'll use the stats from the real games.


----------



## Diable

LINK​No offense but your stats are off.Anthony is averaging 16.8 pts game and Lebron 15.8.Paul is leading the team in assists but he has only 21 in five games(although it would probably be about twice as many more the way they are counted in the NCAA or NBA).Official cumulative stats for the five exhibition games can be found in the link courtesy of usabasketball.com​​EDIT:Okay you're using the stats from their head to head exhibition match up in Vegas​


----------



## Real

Diable said:


> LINK​
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but your stats are off.Anthony is averaging 16.8 pts game and Lebron 15.8.Paul is leading the team in assists but he has only 21 in five games(although it would probably be about twice as many more the way they are counted in the NCAA or NBA).Official cumulative stats for the five exhibition games can be found in the link courtesy of usabasketball.com​


 
Thanks, but I actually used the stats from the exhibition game against Puerto Rico, could you possibly find the link to Puerto Rico's stats?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Exhibition box score


----------



## qross1fan

great GT repped.

US needs to start out with a bang and get revenge from last time


----------



## Diable

I have no clue about PR basketball,but I have a fair idea of who to ask and he may see fit to respond to the PM I sent on interbasket.net's forum 

_I do not habla espanol but La *Federación de Baloncesto de Puerto Rico's official website seems to be pretty useless.*_

*EDIT:K2 informs me that the Puerto Rican National team doesn't keep stats for their friendly games.It this is so the only way to find them would be to go back and locate all the boxscores from each exhibition game and do the math.I have no clue where you'd locate this information so it seems a moot point.*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice game thread :clap:


----------



## bball2223

This will be close for the first half and then I think the US just pounces all over PR. If the US doesn't shoot good from outside they very well could be in a dogfight.


----------



## ChiBron

Game abt to start in a few minutes. I'm EXCITED!


----------



## futuristxen

Let's get it on!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand starting 

First turnover of many called on Team USA


----------



## Pioneer10

Nice pass by Lebron to Melo


----------



## Diable

UPDATEs from other games Venezuela is in a close game with Lebanon in the 3rd
Brazil is up 29-21 over the Aussies and Deutscheland is up 50-37 over Nippon


----------



## Brandname

Great pass by someone (Lebron?)..

I'm not sure how Lebron can hang with their guards.... he's too big and they're too quick.


----------



## qross1fan

SWEEEET and one by CP3


----------



## Pioneer10

Paul with the and 1 off the TO after Melo turned it over


----------



## Pioneer10

Man we are small: Santiago looks huge out there lol


----------



## qross1fan

Santiago really wants to show off


----------



## Brandname

If the refs called a foul on that one, they really messed it up...


----------



## qross1fan

Damn, Ricans really trying to take this game, why's the US looking bad? Opening game jitters?


----------



## Pioneer10

US offense and defense not looking good.

Offense needs to be more patient: lots of quick shots


----------



## Brandname

Holy crap


----------



## Pioneer10

James with some offense to bring the US to 1


----------



## Diable

That sure looked like Jamison was mugged 

We need to start hitting from the perimeter


----------



## Brandname

Battier has to take that shot. He had room, and he's gotta be ready. If we start to be hesitant, we'll lose confidence.


----------



## ChiBron

Yet to make an outside shot but good to see us getting easy baskets through D. LeBron looks good.


----------



## Pioneer10

James is basically playing the point right now: half court offense is only looking decent when he is initiating the offense


----------



## futuristxen

Arroyo can't do **** with Hinrich on the perimeter and Howard in the paint. This is our lockdown unit.


----------



## Brandname

I'm a little worried Coach K is going to get into the habit of trying to make sure everyone gets playing time. I really hate to see players taken out of the game if they are playing well.


----------



## futuristxen

In our other games against PR, it was Hinrich's defense which pretty much keyed it. So much of PR is Arroyo, that if you shut him down, chances are good that PR can't do anything. And Hinrich shuts that dude down. I would have one of either Hinrich or Joe Johnson on him for the rest of the night.


----------



## futuristxen

Brandname said:


> I'm a little worried Coach K is going to get into the habit of trying to make sure everyone gets playing time. I really hate to see players taken out of the game if they are playing well.


He's trying to take advantage of our depth.


----------



## qross1fan

Brandname said:


> Battier has to take that shot. He had room, and he's gotta be ready. If we start to be hesitant, we'll lose confidence.


Just like that eh


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Where did the aura of Hinrich being a good defener came from? Keep reciting it, you might actually believe it..


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah bad foul by Hinrich there: gives PR some life.

That was a sick block by Howard BTW


----------



## ChiBron

Howard's a beast. D looks different since he entered.

Refs already starting to piss me off :curse:


----------



## Diable

It looked to me like Santiago was already a little winded.

Nice save by Hinrich trey by Battier

Wow Howard blocked that shot with his bicep


----------



## girllovesthegame

Sad Mafioso said:


> Where did the aura of Hinrich being a good defener came from? Keep reciting it, you might actually believe it..


His D was so good that time he fouled a 3pt shot.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> He's trying to take advantage of our depth.


I'm all for that. But he should keep a player in the game if he's hot. If someone begins to struggle, then maybe he should be taken out. Too much on-off-on subs get a lot of these guys out of rhythm.


----------



## qross1fan

Nah, ref's are following the FIBA rules. Like the announcer said, their shouldn't have been American officials during the exhibition games


----------



## Pioneer10

Tech for what? Some BS there


----------



## futuristxen

What just happened? I hate FIBA refs.


----------



## Diable

Who is the technical on?

I heard someone call someone an ******* just then


----------



## Pioneer10

Wow Howard off the bad shot by Wade


----------



## ChiBron

GOD Wade's taking the WORST possible shots. 

Greap TIP JAM by Howard!

3 by Kirk! 

Back up 5


----------



## ChiBron

Did Kirk just shove Arroyo?


----------



## futuristxen

Haha Hinrich is getting under Arroyo's skin.


----------



## ChiBron

Too many gay fouls being called.

Howard sits w/ 2 fouls, Bosh in


----------



## Pioneer10

These refs blow


----------



## qross1fan

FIBA refs are way strict compared to the NBA refs, big challange for the US to adjust during the tournament, should have had pure FIBA Refs during the exhibition games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

FIBA rules suck. They are made to help unathletic people.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

futuristxen said:


> What just happened? I hate FIBA refs.


Fundamentals. They don't teach those in Uncle Sam's land ehh?


----------



## Diable

That was not a travel...That was a bull**** whistle,but we have to keep the refs from getting to us


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah both Wade and Lebron with bad shots


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Puerto Rico up by one.


----------



## qross1fan

Wow, what's the hate on the Refs? Their actually doing a *MUCH* better job then the NBA refs, no biased calls. Not the refs faults the US players don't have fundamentals


----------



## Pioneer10

PR can thank the refs for being in this game: last 5 minutes were just terrible


----------



## ChiBron

PR up 1 after the end of the 1st qtr.

I'm not getting these lineups Coach K's playing.


----------



## qross1fan

Pioneer10 said:


> PR can thank the refs for being in this game: last 5 minutes were just terrible


 Nah they can thank the US players for having little fundamentals and they can also thank the US for not having pure FIBA refs during exhibitions


Also Coach K's rotations are getting frustrating, leave some players in to gel, not switch every minute


----------



## girllovesthegame

Too much switching lineups. In that 1 quarter how many different lineups did the USA have?


----------



## futuristxen

qross1fan said:


> FIBA refs are way strict compared to the NBA refs, big challange for the US to adjust during the tournament, should have had pure FIBA Refs during the exhibition games.


Not strict. Blind/Neurotic/Paranoid--Bad. While international players have covered the gap, international refs have not. FIBA Refs couldn't even ref high school games in the US. I've watched international basketball games, and international players don't know what they are calling half the time either.

I would posit that FIBA basketball refs are the worst officials in the world at any sport.


----------



## Diable

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>*Venezuela*​</TD><TD align=middle>*vs. *​</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>*Lebanon*​</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>*57*​</TD><TD align=middle>*: *​</TD><TD align=left width=125>*54*​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>*3rd Quarter: 01:16 minutes to go *​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>*Germany*​</TD><TD align=middle>*vs. *​</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>*Japan*​</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>*62*​</TD><TD align=middle>*: *​</TD><TD align=left width=125>*52*​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>*3rd Quarter: 01:40 minutes to go *​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>*Brazil*</TD><TD align=middle>*vs. *</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>*Australia*</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>*38*</TD><TD align=middle>*: *</TD><TD align=left width=125>*40*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>*2nd Quarter: 00:00 minutes to go*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Pioneer10

qross1fan said:


> Nah they can thank the US players for having little fundamentals and they can also thank the US for not having pure FIBA refs during exhibitions
> 
> 
> Also Coach K's rotations are getting frustrating, leave some players in to gel, not switch every minute


 What has exactly been bad about the US fundamentals? This is cliche.

The US has been taking quick shots which is there fault. But when open they've hit jump shots, foul shots, etc


----------



## qross1fan

What a bounce for EB


----------



## Diable

Nice move by EB


----------



## Pioneer10

omg a five second call off the inbounds lol


----------



## Pioneer10

Beautiful shot by Arroyo


----------



## Brandname

Was that a 5 second call? That seemed very very short.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

that was the fastest 5-second violation i ever seen. or do they use less than 5?


----------



## Unique

The game is getting very physical. They need to keep Dwight out there. Melo needs to get back in there.


----------



## Diable

Someone gave Paul the chickenwing to free up Arroyo...Somehow these Refs don't see that well out in the middle of one end of the floor


----------



## futuristxen

qross1fan said:


> Nah they can thank the US players for having little fundamentals


And some how these US-born Puetro Ricans do have fundementals?

Ayuso was born in ****ing Brooklyn!


----------



## qross1fan

Nice idea going for the baseline move, just watch your arms EB


----------



## girllovesthegame

Commentator just said Coach K going with many lineups and they lose the flow.


----------



## Unique

Look out for #11 on Puerto rico. He's been very physical. Anyone else think a fight will break out by the end of the night?


----------



## qross1fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Commentator just said Coach K going with many lineups and they lose the flow.


 Can you blame him? the team seems be to losing flow and not getting time to work together

Nice J by Melo


----------



## Pioneer10

I can't even keep up with all the subbing the US is doing: not sure I like this


----------



## qross1fan

Damn, now I can't wait for the season with how EB is doing


----------



## girllovesthegame

qross1fan said:


> Can you blame him? the team seems be to losing flow and not getting time to work together
> 
> Nice J by Melo


H*ll no. I don't blame him at all. What he said is true. K is switching lineups much faster now than he did in those exhibition games.


----------



## Pioneer10

Melo with a nice 3


----------



## Real

Nice pass there. Paul to Wade.


----------



## BG7

Can't wait to get Bosh and Paul off for the olympics team, both bring nothing to the team. This shows how much we sorely miss a center on Team USA. Duncan was easily the best player in the olympics, he was tough inside, no one on this team is tough inside, hopefully Oden pans out for the 2008 olympics.


----------



## Pioneer10

If it was up to me I'd see Hinrich, Wade, Lebron, Anthony, and Howard together


----------



## qross1fan

Can Coach K get a solid rotation? We got tons of depth, play a good 7/8 man rotation this game and a new rotation next game. Not bring in a player every 2 damn minutes


----------



## Steez

Whats the site to watch this game again?


----------



## futuristxen

You won't see the advantage if there is one, of the constant lineup changes until later in the game, when PR gets tired and we are still pressuring them full court. It's clear that Coach K is trying to get 40 minutes of hell going on out there. He's not really concerned about offensive flow. He's trying to get constant defensive pressure.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

US still can't hit the J. This is Puerto Rico you're playing people, not Greece, Spain or Argentina.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Purto Rico guards are going to the basket very aggresively, I can see our big men having foul trouble in the game, with how the refs are calling. There not doing a bad jod, it's just not the NBA, where they allow superstars to get aways with calls.


----------



## Real

Sad Mafioso said:


> US still can't hit the J. This is Puerto Rico you're playing people, not Greece, Spain or Argentina.


I think it's been made clear looking at the past that they can challenge us.


----------



## qross1fan

Nice Hinrich


----------



## girllovesthegame

sloth said:


> Can't wait to get Bosh and Paul off for the olympics team, both bring nothing to the team. This shows how much we sorely miss a center on Team USA. Duncan was easily the best player in the olympics, he was tough inside, no one on this team is tough inside, hopefully Oden pans out for the 2008 olympics.


You know you really need to come up for air sometimes. [strike] You're so far up Hinrich's *** you can't even breathe. [/strike] Once Kobe, and a few others are available for the Olympics that wil make Hinrich very much expendable.


----------



## Real

Man Anthony is active on both ends on the floor. I like it. 

Chris Paul to the line. USA by 2.


----------



## Steez

Anyone know whats teh site to watch this game??


----------



## Weasel

I am sure this has already been mentioned but these announcers are terrible, it is cut and dry.


----------



## BG7

girllovesthegame said:


> You know you really need to come up for air sometimes. You're so far up Hinrich's a** you can't even breathe. Once Kobe, and a few others are available for the Olympics that wil make Hinrich very much expendable.


Well Hinrich is the best guard on this team not named Dwyane Wade right now, he is adapting to international style good, and he has a good midrange jumpshot, and is the best defensive guard we have. It'd be stupid to cut him, even with Kobe coming in.


----------



## Pioneer10

Wade has not looked good driving today at all. They need to get the ball to Anthony who has the hot hand


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> You know you really need to come up for air sometimes. You're so far up Hinrich's a** you can't even breathe. Once Kobe, and a few others are available for the Olympics that wil make Hinrich very much expendable.



LOL!! you get crazy at me for stucking up for Marvin, and look at you Girllovesthegame


----------



## Ballscientist

41:44 usa

Obviously it is coaching problem. USA has more talents. 

USA should defeat PR by 20.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

sloth said:


> Well Hinrich is the best guard on this team not named Dwyane Wade right now, he is adapting to international style good, and he has a good midrange jumpshot, and is the best defensive guard we have. It'd be stupid to cut him, even with Kobe coming in.



Joe Johnson, is the best guard not named Wade


----------



## Pioneer10

Good pass by Lebron to Howard who finishes with a nice power move


----------



## futuristxen

I can see where Wade compares Howard to a young Shaq. He gets the ball in the paint, and it's over.


----------



## Anima

Steez said:


> Whats the site to watch this game again?


 http://www.mediazone.com/channel/fi...nner&utm_content=basketball&utm_campaign=FIBA


----------



## Diable

Have to change my sig for the World Championships

Nice trey by Johnson


----------



## Pioneer10

This lineup working real well for the US. They need Howard in the game: he's the only real C on the roster


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL!! you get crazy at me for stucking up for Marvin, and look at you Girllovesthegame



LOL o.iatl! I mean sloth is far worse than you. LOL!! I haven't been saying anything but to try to make it look like Paul is so very much terrible to put the spotlight on Hinrich is uncalled for imo. The spotlight is on the entire team and we should hope the entire team plays well instead of wishing for our favorite player to "outplay" somebody. We should be concerned about Team USA outplaying the other team, not each other.


----------



## ChiBron

Let's see if Coach K's smart enough to realize the team plays its best ball with LeBron ON the floor.


----------



## Brandname

Things have been working well with Lebron, Anthony, and Howard in the game.


----------



## Ballscientist

47:54 usa


----------



## Diable

Steez said:


> Anyone know whats teh site to watch this game??


You know the game is live on ESPN2 don't you?


----------



## Real

Reach in foul on Paul, his second. 

USA-54
PR-47


----------



## Brandname

"Spanked in"??? Wtf?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Keep hittin those shots Joe!


----------



## qross1fan

HELL of a play by Arroyo


----------



## futuristxen

Good shot by Battier. Let Arroyo know you are there.


----------



## Real

Double J the sparkplug.

USA with it's biggest lead, but Carlos Arroyo hits the bucket, Battier knocks Arroyo down, goes to the sideline, and leaves with 15 points so far. 

Less than 10 seconds left in the 1st half. USA by 6. Arroyo comes back in.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> Good shot by Battier. Let Arroyo know you are there.


I couldn't even tell what happened. Did he get elbowed in the chest?


----------



## Pioneer10

Arroyo with a circus shot but then he looks like he is holding his wrist.

This has been the best US lineup: Lebron, Johnson, Battier, Howard, and Hinrich


----------



## Real

Damn, hard to believe LeBron is just 21. 

1st half ends. 

USA-57
PR-51


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah James with the 2 misses off FT's


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron still has to figure out the free throw line. There's no real reason he can't be an 80 percent free throw shooter. But he has a lot of bad habits on the line that crop up from time to time. Probably the one place where he shows his age.


----------



## ChiBron

That's just unacceptable from LeBron.

We need to do a better job contesting 3pters in the 2nd half.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron needs to improve his rhythm at the foul line. His release comes a little too late. He could be an 85% shooter if he improved his rhythm.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I think this lineup would suit best for now is CP,Hinrich,Joe,Melo,and Howard.


----------



## ChiBron

Y does Jim Durham always act so surprised when the US' opposition plays them close. Where the hell has he been this millenium?


----------



## Ballscientist

first half:

51:57 usa

PR is a terrible team.

Coach K really sucks.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I cant watch the game and be on the comp. at the same time, can anyone tell me if the Purto Rican guards are still going aggresively to the basket, because if they are it could be trouble for the Us when their big man start to get tired, and commting stupid fouls


----------



## futuristxen

SPMJ said:


> Y does Jim Durham always act so surprised when the US' opposition plays them close. Where the hell has he been this millenium?



Yeah, drives me nuts.


----------



## qross1fan

I wonder if Coach K will set a nice rotation during the half


----------



## Diable

I just looked through the play by play.Puerto Rico committed 11 fouls in the first half and Chris Paul drew either five or six of them


----------



## Real

SPMJ said:


> Y does Jim Durham always act so surprised when the US' opposition plays them close. Where the hell has he been this millenium?


It's NBA on ESPN. You shouldn't be suprised.


----------



## futuristxen

haha Jamison "when are they going to get you a song, dude?"
Lebron clowning the gatorade commercial for DWade and KG. Ha.


----------



## BG7

MiamiHeat03 said:


> I think this lineup would suit best for now is CP,Hinrich,Joe,Melo,and Howard.


No, keep Chris Paul as far down on the bench as you can. At least put Wade in there, he can dunk.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I cant watch the game and be on the comp. at the same time, can anyone tell me if the Purto Rican guards are still going aggresively to the basket, because if they are it could be trouble for the Us when their big man start to get tired, and commting stupid fouls


we're terrible at denying penetration. arroyo and daumal or something are really doing their damage with their drives. i would say arroyo was pretty impressive so far if it wasnt for the half-baked flopping attemtps


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

sloth said:


> No, keep Chris Paul as far down on the bench as you can. At least put Wade in there, he can dunk.



LOL here comes Girllovesthegame, but for real I say keep paul in there, he's drawing alot of fouls andhe's not doing a bad job controling the tempo.


----------



## Steez

Diable said:


> You know the game is live on ESPN2 don't you?


Yeah but my ESPN is cut off for now 
dammit dammit dammit!

Anyone have a MediaZone account or whatever??


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL here comes Girllovesthegame, but for real I say keep paul in there, he's drawing alot of fouls andhe's not doing a bad job controling the team.


I ain't sayin nothin. Don't have time for it. Let's go USA!!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> we're terrible at denying penetration. arroyo and daumal or something are really doing their damage with their drives. i would say arroyo was pretty impressive so far if it wasnt for the half-baked flopping attemtps



maybe Bruce Bowen, shouldn't ofbeen cut after all


----------



## orhe

STEEZ this is for you... saw it on a spurs site 

http://live-sports.atspace.com/s2/Basketball-USA-Puerto-Rico.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

USA with 9 steals.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> maybe Bruce Bowen, shouldn't ofbeen cut after all


kirk hinrich is the one who should be making this night a long one for arroyo. at least he's nailing his 3s. 


btw sloth, who's the girl in ur avatar?


----------



## Steez

orhe said:


> STEEZ this is for you... saw it on a spurs site
> 
> http://live-sports.atspace.com/s2/Basketball-USA-Puerto-Rico.html



If this works... ur awesome.


----------



## Diable

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL here comes Girllovesthegame, but for real I say keep paul in there, he's drawing alot of fouls andhe's not doing a bad job controling the tempo.


What would she do?If she wanted to make sloth look stupid that would leave him with nothing to do


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Did they just show that the US was shooting 68%?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Anybody have updates on the other games going on?


----------



## Anima

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> kirk hinrich is the one who should be making this night a long one for arroyo. at least he's nailing his 3s.
> 
> 
> btw sloth, who's the girl in ur avatar?


 Just had to ask about Shakira, didn't ya?


----------



## girllovesthegame

wade2shaq said:


> Did they just show that the US was shooting 68%?


Yes. 68%

5-11 FT's and 9 steals.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Anybody have updates on the other games going on?


http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06_wcm/index.asp

Lebanon over Venezuela
Germany over Japan
Australia up 4 on Brazil, under 6 minutes left.


----------



## qross1fan

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Anybody have updates on the other games going on?


Germany won of course, and I'm pretty sure Lebanon won

Aussies up by 5 with 5+ min to go last i checked


----------



## Diable

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Anybody have updates on the other games going on?


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Venezuela​</TD><TD align=middle>vs. ​</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Lebanon​</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>72​</TD><TD align=middle>: ​</TD><TD align=left width=125>82​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Germany​</TD><TD align=middle>vs. ​</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Japan​</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>81​</TD><TD align=middle>: ​</TD><TD align=left width=125>70​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Brazil​</TD><TD align=middle>vs. ​</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Australia​</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>65​</TD><TD align=middle>: ​</TD><TD align=left width=125>69​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>4th Quarter: 05:41 minutes to go ​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now we're playing!


----------



## girllovesthegame

And 1 Melo!! Let's go!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

kweli109 said:


> http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06_wcm/index.asp
> 
> Lebanon over Venezuela
> Germany over Japan
> Australia up 4 on Brazil, under 6 minutes left.



I bet that Brazil vs. Argentina game is a good one, lots of talent in that game.


----------



## qross1fan

I wonder how much longer til Coach K goes into his free subbing game

+14 and PR Time Out


----------



## futuristxen

Bron-Wade-Anthony taking over.


----------



## Brandname

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I bet that Brazil vs. Argentina game is a good one, lots of talent in that game.


Australia


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Fadi El Khatib had 35 pts, Dirk had 27.


----------



## Real

And this is where the US kicks into high gear.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Brandname said:


> Australia


oh Australia, still lots of talent in tha game


----------



## futuristxen

qross1fan said:


> I wonder how much longer til Coach K goes into his free subbing game
> 
> +14 and PR Time Out


Don't be shocked if in the second half of games guys play longer, particularly if their last names are Wade, Anthony, or James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

futuristxen said:


> Bron-Wade-Anthony taking over.


Yeah, Paul has been very good this qtr as well


----------



## Diable

You can get the scores off FIBA's WC page (get a gamecast popup by clicking on live next to the games)



http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06_wcm/index.asp


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bron AND 1!


----------



## Brandname

Yikes.... he's all off. It's all psychological, just like Tim Duncan. He used to be better.


----------



## K-Dub

girllovesthegame said:


> Bron AND 1!


And nothing.. Bron needs to work on FT shooting.


----------



## Demiloy

Well, as predicted, USA starts to blow it out in the second half after a tight first half.


----------



## girllovesthegame

K-Dub said:


> And nothing.. Bron needs to work on FT shooting.


D*mn! I walked away. He missed it? Darn.


----------



## Diable

that was a bad shot by Carlos and a worse decision...wasted a big chance for PR to get the lead down and gave us a breakout.


----------



## Brandname

Diable said:


> that was a bad shot by Carlos and a worse decision...wasted a big chance for PR to get the lead down and gave us a breakout.


Was it Carlos? For some reason, I was thinking it was Ayuso.


----------



## qross1fan

Game isn't over, I hope the players don't get overconfident and start to relax :|


----------



## futuristxen

ESPN. The world wide leader in sports. Nice ****up on the feed.


----------



## BG7

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> kirk hinrich is the one who should be making this night a long one for arroyo. at least he's nailing his 3s.
> 
> 
> btw sloth, who's the girl in ur avatar?


Its the beautiful Shakira. Of Colombian and Lebanese descent. Lebanon beat Venezueala today. She has recorded 7 studio albums, and 2 live albums. Her latest album, Oral Fixation 2 has been certified gold in 14 different countries, she is currently considered one of the biggest artists in the world. Her latest single, Hips Don't Lie has been the #1 song in the world for the past 14 weeks.










Now go buy her albums now! You'll love them.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Brandname said:


> Was it Carlos? For some reason, I was thinking it was Ayuso.


I thought it was Ayuso too.


----------



## futuristxen

qross1fan said:


> Game isn't over, I hope the players don't get overconfident and start to relax :|


They're not. Games have ebb and flow.


----------



## Diable

Is that score right...I thought that they didn't count a two by PR


----------



## K-Dub

And PR makes a run.. USA up 12 now.


----------



## qross1fan

girllovesthegame said:


> I thought it was Ayuso too.


 I'm prety confident it was Ayuso and not Arroyo as well


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah: we've let PR back in this game


----------



## qross1fan

Damn, nice **** Elton

3rd trey for JJ


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> Is that score right...I thought that they didn't count a two by PR


You're right. USA should have 71 instead of 73.


----------



## K-Dub

JJ for 3!!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Pioneer10 said:


> Blah: we've let PR back in this game


God damn, they're back in it, is coach K starting to change the lineup again?


----------



## Kid Chocolate

That was one of the most obvious travels that I've seen not called by Ramos. You can't shuffle the pivot foot!


----------



## Diable

We need Johnson to keep stroking the treys like that


----------



## qross1fan

Brand and Hinrich as a duo have really been pressuring Arroyo


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

sloth said:


> Its the beautiful Shakira. Of Colombian and Lebanese descent. Lebanon beat Venezueala today. She has recorded 7 studio albums, and 2 live albums. Her latest album, Oral Fixation 2 has been certified gold in 14 different countries, she is currently considered one of the biggest artists in the world. Her latest single, Hips Don't Lie has been the #1 song in the world for the past 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go buy her albums now! You'll love them.


i had a feeling it was shakira from ur caption at the top but i couldnt recognize her in the photo. tha'ts a very hot pic of her.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

K-Dub said:


> JJ for 3!!


Who said we need more shooters J.J all the shoothers you need


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> Is that score right...I thought that they didn't count a two by PR


Ha! They just fixed it.


----------



## qross1fan

Damn, Brand is playing nice overall


----------



## qross1fan

ANOTHER EB block? Wow, EB is a monster


----------



## K-Dub

Tech on PR..


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Nice block by Brand, causing a Tech from Puerto Rico.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

sweet block by brand but wat else do u expect from the best big man on the team


----------



## BG7

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Who said we need more shooters J.J all the shoothers you need


I'd like to have Ben Gordon on the team, since he is one of the better shooters, plus he's played international basketball for the USA in the past.

But what I'd really like is Eddy Curry or Chris Kaman on this team....since Oden and Duncan are both injured. All our bigmen are weak, and get abused, we need some tough guys like that downlow that won't get cleared out of the way by these burly centers on the international teams.


----------



## K-Dub

Capn Kirk hits both FTs


----------



## Brandname

Hinrich does NOT seem 4 years older than Lebron.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Eddy Curry on team USA? LMAO. You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## BG7

The announcers raving about the Bulls  !!!


----------



## K-Dub

sloth said:


> I'd like to have Ben Gordon on the team, since he is one of the better shooters, plus he's played international basketball for the USA in the past.
> 
> But what I'd really like is Eddy Curry or Chris Kaman on this team....since Oden and Duncan are both injured. All our bigmen are weak, and get abused, we need some tough guys like that downlow that won't get cleared out of the way by these burly centers on the international teams.


 Duncan declined to join the team


----------



## K-Dub

Lebron doesn't seem older than Oden.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

sloth said:


> The announcers raving about the Bulls  !!!



Everybody knows those announcers are a bunch of retards :biggrin:


----------



## Diable

They must not have given Arroyo one of those personals in the first half.

Finally got Ramos for the illegal screen though.He's been setting them the whole game.


----------



## Brandname

K-Dub said:


> Duncan declined to join the team


I'm pretty sure Duncan vowed to not play international ball again because of the FIBA refereeing debacle in the Olympics (and in general).


----------



## BG7

kweli109 said:


> Eddy Curry on team USA? LMAO. You gotta be kidding me.


Its not the best solution, but its basically him or Kaman for centers that don't suck, aren't injured, or aren't "too old and wont come play". I like Howard and Brand, but they are better next to a strong center. Kaman would be good, and Curry would be good too because he could hold his own in the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

K-Dub said:


> Lebron doesn't seem older than Oden.


Oden looks atleast 35.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

The problem is that with the trapezoid lane in international play, 3 post play is almost neutralized. Putting Brand or Howard at the 4 wouldn't work too well, since most international 4's have range out to the 3 point line, and they aren't quick enough to guard the perimeter like a Bosh, Melo, or Lebron.


----------



## qross1fan

Ramos has fouled out, Washington needs to keep him around and develop him, seems to have a lot of potential


----------



## Diable

International ball demands that your centers have different skills than NBA centers.Kaman would be nowhere near as effective with the trapezoidal paint.

Ramos can go sit on the sideline...Maybe they can find a paperbag to put over his face


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wade2shaq said:


> Oden look atleast 35.


is it tru he has that aging disease? i wouldnt be surprised, and that would be a huge blow to his career in the nba.


----------



## K-Dub

wade2shaq said:


> Oden look atleast 35.


 35... I'm thinking 70 atleast. Have you see those wrinkles..??? Looks like he belongs in a coffin.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Oden's face is made out of aged leather.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> is it tru he has that aging disease? i wouldnt be surprised, and that would be a huge blow to his career in the nba.



Aging Disease? I didn't know there was such a thing, I must have it because I remember being the only 5 year old with facial hair, is it serious?


----------



## BG7

But he still gets the 20 year olds!




























With a face like that, he was destined to become a great NBA center.

Anyone have Oden baby pictures, I wonder if he has wrinkles in them .


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Aging Disease? I didn't know there was such a thing, I must have it because I remember being the only 5 year old with facial hair, is it serious?


yes. i dont know wat it's called, but they based that in the robin williams movie called jack. when he was 15 he would look 40 or something. its as real as it gets


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Aging Disease? I didn't know there was such a thing, I must have it because I remember being the only 5 year old with facial hair, is it serious?


Aging disease is called Progeria and I'm pretty sure he doesn't have that. Unless there's another type of aging disease.


----------



## qross1fan

Game Over


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> yes. i dont know wat it's called, but they based that in the robin williams movie called jack. when he was 15 he would look 40 or something. its as real as it gets


Well i don't have any wrinkles, so maybe it's not that serious for me


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yes USA! Time to blow this thing open!


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Progeria is what I was thinking of also. Jack was an exaggerated form of Progeria, the body ages, but it doesn't grow rapidly like in Jack...basically a little kid's body grows at a normal rate, but ages.


Australia beats Brazil 83-77


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It seems like Coach K was saving the Paul, Wade, James, Melo, Howard lineup for the 2nd half. This group has dominated this half.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Yes USA! Time to blow this thing open!



Whats the score, I just heard their up by 20


----------



## K-Dub

That pass was :jawdrop:


----------



## Pioneer10

I like the chemistry between Lebron and Howard. Lebron can spoonfeed Howard for strong flushes


----------



## Brandname

Kinda in garbage time, but a great pass from Lebron there...


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Whats the score, I just heard their up by 20



When my TIVO started acting up they were up by 20. I can't see anything right now.


----------



## K-Dub

Wade's defense has been horrible this game. Get in front of the man.


----------



## Diable

I'm really surprised that Australia beat Brazil.I don't really know much about the Aussies though


----------



## qross1fan

Diable said:


> I'm really surprised that Australia beat Brazil.I don't really know much about the Aussies though


 Whitman or something had 13 at the half, not sure what he finished with


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Diable said:


> I'm really surprised that Australia beat Brazil.I don't really know much about the Aussies though



I know david Anderson,plays for them, he's a very talented big man


----------



## Pioneer10

Diable said:


> I'm really surprised that Australia beat Brazil.I don't really know much about the Aussies though


 I'm not sure Anderson Varejoa was playing in that game secondary to injury


----------



## K-Dub

Wade sinks em both. 98-81 USA


----------



## BG7

Anyone know how good Luke Schenscher did? He must have had strong post play for Australia to win. Actually, I bet Kirk Penney went off for like 30 points too.


----------



## K-Dub

What foul?? The only contact was Bron's wrist and the rim


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I know david Anderson,plays for them, he's a very talented big man


Score is USA 100, PR 83


5:25 left


----------



## K-Dub

Ugh.. lettin em back in.. again


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Score is USA 100, PR 83
> 
> 
> 5:25 left



Do any of yall know when there going to show the game again?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Paul not shooting well tonight.


----------



## Brandname

Wade's been having a rough night.


----------



## Pioneer10

This lineup ain't working Coach K: Need either James or Anthony in the game at all times and Howard needs to be in till he runs out of gas.

Howard is absolutely indispensable IMO for this team


----------



## Diable

We're way too sloppy right now...These refs are confusing the hell out of me too


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Damn paul and Wade having a rough night, how did Joe Johnson do?


----------



## qross1fan

Lawlers Law its the Law!


----------



## girllovesthegame

100-88 USA. Nice block by Battier!


----------



## K-Dub

Shane Battier may have just won us this game.


----------



## BG7

Hinrich for THREE!


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Damn paul and Wade having a rough night, how did Joe Johnson do?



Joe was doing pretty good. I'm not sure how many points he has though.


----------



## Brandname

I agree that we should try to have at least one of James, Anthony, or Howard always in.


----------



## K-Dub

Kirk with the trey.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

1) Kirk Penney plays for New Zealand.
2) Schenscher isn't playing for Australia
3) They have Andrew Bogut and Brad Newley.
4) CJ Bruton had 16, Mark Worthington had 23, Sam Mackinnon 15, Bogut 10


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

kweli109 said:


> 1) Kirk Penney plays for New Zealand.
> 2) Schenscher isn't playing for Australia
> 3) They have Andrew Bogut and Brad Newley.
> 4) CJ Bruton had 16, Mark Worthington had 23, Sam Mackinnon 15, Bogut 10



Is David Anderson playing for Australia?


----------



## Kid Chocolate

I'm not even sure if Penney is playing for New Zealand, and David Anderson isn't playing for Australia.


----------



## K-Dub

12 point game. Too close for my liking.


----------



## BG7

kweli109 said:


> 1) Kirk Penney plays for New Zealand.
> 2) Schenscher isn't playing for Australia
> 3) They have Andrew Bogut and Brad Newley.
> 4) CJ Bruton had 16, Mark Worthington had 23, Sam Mackinnon 15, Bogut 10


WHAT!?!??! Schenscher got cut....dammit, he is the NBA player most resembling a kangaroo dammit, he needs to be on there. dammit, he sucks too much to play for Australia now.


----------



## qross1fan

kweli109 said:


> 1) Kirk Penney plays for New Zealand.
> 2) Schenscher isn't playing for Australia
> 3) They have Andrew Bogut and Brad Newley.
> 4) CJ Bruton had 16, Mark Worthington had 23, Sam Mackinnon 15, Bogut 10


 Did you watch the game? How'd Newley do?


----------



## gamadict

Are you allowed to hit/go up through the basket internationally. Because that's what it looked like on the Paul layup


----------



## girllovesthegame

2:52 left. Hold on to it USA!


----------



## Diable

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm not sure Anderson Varejoa was playing in that game secondary to injury


 
Varejao had 15 points,Barbosa had 18 and Splitter 16.

I don't see that Battier can foul someone when noone has the ball...He's got as much right as anyone to go after a loose ball


----------



## Pioneer10

This team needs Anthony or Lebron on the court at all times: the offense just dies w/o them. The defense dies w/o Howard in the game


----------



## Kid Chocolate

He may have chosen not to play, who knows. Whether Luke Schenscher plays for the Aussie National team or not, and the reasoning, is the least of my concerns.


----------



## qross1fan

Battier has had a hell of a 4th Quarter


----------



## girllovesthegame

Nice tap Battier!

USA 105
PR 94


----------



## Kid Chocolate

qross1fan said:


> Did you watch the game? How'd Newley do?




I didn't watch it, Newley had 6 points though. They also have Daniel Kickert from St Mary's (CA)


----------



## K-Dub

Why haven't we tried a 3-2 zone? PR is killin us with these 3s.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Kirk makes both ft's

USA 107
PR 96

1:55 left


----------



## BG7

kweli109 said:


> He may have chosen not to play, who knows. Whether Luke Schenscher plays for the Aussie National team or not, and the reasoning, is the least of my concerns.


No, he was awith the national team earlier this summer.....he had to have gotten cut, or injured, or he left to try to sign a contract with the Bulls.


----------



## qross1fan

kweli109 said:


> I didn't watch it, Newley had 6 points though. They also have Daniel Kickert from St Mary's (CA)


 Oh ok, I was seriously hoping to see how he did since Clippers are interested in him


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Don't get comfortable yet, crazy things happen in intenational basketball. i remember when they played Turkey and that Ibraham kutulay guy went crazy with the threes, same thing happen when they played Germany.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Up 11 with a minute and a half left. This one's over.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Good job staying on him Bosh!


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Bosh's defensive = very impressive.


----------



## K-Dub

Game's over. We won this one. Final margin yet to be determined.


----------



## qross1fan

Lawler's Law Never Fails


----------



## girllovesthegame

USA 111
PR 100 (I thought he hit a 3 which would have made it 101)

USA wins!!!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> USA 111
> PR 101
> 
> USA wins!!!



WOW, the game went closer than I thought, when will they retaped this game?


----------



## Diable

We need to play much better defense.I'd really like to see if we could get away with being as physical as PR is...You can do a lot more than you get away with in the NBA,particularly on the perimeter.Of course I can't guarantee that we get the same no calls that everyone else does.

I thought that PR played really hard and smart too.They got some very good guards and that is the only way you can compete with this USA team.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> WOW, the game went closer than I thought, when will they retaped this game?


Not sure. Maybe someone here knows.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Anthony 21pts, James 15pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The replay is on sunday at 4 p.m. ET on nba tv.


----------



## ChiBron

Pioneer10 said:


> This team needs Anthony or Lebron on the court at all times: the offense just dies w/o them. The defense dies w/o Howard in the game


This was going through my mind the entire game. We aren't winning gold if Coach K decides to keep the team's most impactful players on the bench.


----------



## gamadict

What seemed weird to me in this game is that once the US got up big, we started jacking horrible shots and generally making poor decisions. Which is odd because is the exhibition slate, it seemed like they were playing good ball the entire time, even in huge blowouts.

Anyway, standard USA vs. international side game. US dominates most aspects of the game, except three point shooting. Which is more then enough to keep the other side in it.

Hate the FIBA(and, incidentially, NCAA) arc.


----------



## Demiloy

> Which is odd because is the exhibition slate, it seemed like they were playing good ball the entire time, even in huge blowouts.


Did you watch the game against China? By the third quarter, all they were doing was jacking up threes and throwing alley-oops. It's normal -- and fatal, when you're playing in the WC against top-ranked teams.


----------



## futuristxen

My thoughts are that Coach K realizes he is in this for the long haul. A lot of you asking him to not sub as much--did you know they play tomorrow? Coach K doesn't want anyone to get tired, because he wants them to be playing at 100mph every minute of the game. 

Thoughts from tonight: Joe Johnson and Kirk Hinrich proved to be deadly from beyond the arc, and we need guys who can knock those shots down consistently. Kirk played great defense on Arroyo and really helped squash momentum in the first half. I know Arroyo still put up numbers, but it could have been worse. We have to do a better job of stopping penetration. Though a lot of that is due to how far up on guys we are trying to get steals. So the answer is that the defense needs to rotate faster.

Lebron, Melo, and Wade showed why they are the captains and the superduperstars. They were the primary reason we pulled away in the second half. When any of those guys kick it into gear there's no one in the world who can stop us. And tonight, Melo and Bron both shifted gears, and Wade was right there behind them(Wade had an okay game for him, but he'll have some games where he will carry this team). I think Chris Paul did a good job offensively, but I'm still of the mind that we are at our best when we have Lebron initiating the offense. I dunno. I think anytime anyone rebounds they need to be looking for Lebron sprinting up the court, because he is a true one man fast break. He's the closest thing we've got to a Jason Kidd or Steve Nash in terms of turning anything into a fast break. In that respect, I like when we put Hinrich in the game instead of Paul because Hinrich is more of a combo guard than a true point, so he knows how to play off Lebron a little better(Bulls play a similiar system with their multitude of combo/point guards).

In the half court Melo is should be our first, second and third option. The man is clearly on a mission. He's this team's Charles Barkley(who many forget, was the best player for the bulk of the original dream team games, Jordan and Pippen kind of just filled in when they had to, similiar to what Lebron and Wade have to do--in fact Lebron is playing a similiar role to Jordan's on that team as a facilitor/sometimes scorer). I thought it was a great move to post he and Wade up on the matchup zone. Since none of our actual big men have great post games, it's really good to use the big three in the post, as either one can overpower their man. Especially Melo.

The exciting thing about this team is that as good as they are, they will only get better.

I think tonight's win was almost cynical in the sense that I think Team USA for the most part followed script the entire game. I don't think PR actually forced Coach K to really panic. We did come out with some first quarter jitters, but Coach K eventually found the right combination to stem the tide. And then in the 3rd quarter the game was for all intents and purposes ended.

Sadly I think that's probably our big challenge for awhile. We should destroy China tomorrow.


----------



## Diable

<TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption width="100%" colSpan=20>PUERTO RICO</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=15></TD><TD width="100%"></TD><TD align=middle width="100%"></TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>FG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>2pts</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>3pts</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>FT</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>Rbds</TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD class=last align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=20></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Name</TD><TD align=middle>Min</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>O</TD><TD align=middle>D</TD><TD align=middle>Tot</TD><TD align=middle>As</TD><TD align=middle>PF</TD><TD align=middle>To</TD><TD align=middle>St</TD><TD align=middle>BS</TD><TD class=last align=middle>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>4</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">P. Ramos</TD><TD align=middle>15</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2/5</TD><TD align=middle>40</TD><TD align=middle>2/5</TD><TD align=middle>40</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1/2</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>5</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>5</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>5</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">A. Reyes</TD><TD align=middle>21</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>4/7</TD><TD align=middle>57.1</TD><TD align=middle>4/7</TD><TD align=middle>57.1</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>8</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>6</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">R. Hatton </TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2/4</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>2/4</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>4</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">C. Arroyo</TD><TD align=middle>26</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>8/16</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>8/14</TD><TD align=middle>57.1</TD><TD align=middle>0/2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>7/7</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>23</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">R. Apodaca</TD><TD align=middle>24</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3/7</TD><TD align=middle>42.9</TD><TD align=middle>2/4</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>1/3</TD><TD align=middle>33.3</TD><TD align=middle>1/1</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>8</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">C. Dalmau</TD><TD align=middle>18</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>5/8</TD><TD align=middle>62.5</TD><TD align=middle>3/5</TD><TD align=middle>60</TD><TD align=middle>2/3</TD><TD align=middle>66.7</TD><TD align=middle>1/1</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=last align=middle>13</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>10</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">E. Ayuso</TD><TD align=middle>23</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>5/9</TD><TD align=middle>55.6</TD><TD align=middle>2/5</TD><TD align=middle>40</TD><TD align=middle>3/4</TD><TD align=middle>75</TD><TD align=middle>1/2</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>14</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>11</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">A. Latimer</TD><TD align=middle>17</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>12</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">F. Rivera Isaac</TD><TD align=middle>8</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3/3</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>1/1</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>2/2</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>0/2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>8</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>13</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">M. Narvaez</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1/4</TD><TD align=middle>25</TD><TD align=middle>1/4</TD><TD align=middle>25</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>14</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">C. Lee</TD><TD align=middle>18</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2/2</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2/2</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>6</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>15</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">D. Santiago</TD><TD align=middle>15</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3/5</TD><TD align=middle>60</TD><TD align=middle>3/5</TD><TD align=middle>60</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>3/3</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=last align=middle>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=right colSpan=2 height=30>*TOTALS:*</TD><TD align=middle>201</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>38/70</TD><TD align=middle>54.3</TD><TD align=middle>28/54</TD><TD align=middle>51.9</TD><TD align=middle>10/16</TD><TD align=middle>62.5</TD><TD align=middle>14/18</TD><TD align=middle>77.8</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>7</TD><TD align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>23</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>15</TD><TD align=middle>15</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=last align=middle>100</TD></TR></TBODY><TFOOT><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR><TR class=coloredSpacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR><TR class=linkRowSpacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right" colSpan=20>







View team accumulated statistics</TD></TR><TR class=tableSpacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR></TFOOT></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%"><TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption width="100%" colSpan=20>USA</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=15></TD><TD width="100%"></TD><TD align=middle width="100%"></TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>FG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>2pts</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>3pts</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>FT</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>Rbds</TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD class=last align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=20></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Name</TD><TD align=middle>Min</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>O</TD><TD align=middle>D</TD><TD align=middle>Tot</TD><TD align=middle>As</TD><TD align=middle>PF</TD><TD align=middle>To</TD><TD align=middle>St</TD><TD align=middle>BS</TD><TD class=last align=middle>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>4</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">J. Johnson</TD><TD align=middle>17</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3/7</TD><TD align=middle>42.9</TD><TD align=middle>0/1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>3/6</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>9</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>5</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">K. Hinrich</TD><TD align=middle>17</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3/5</TD><TD align=middle>60</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>3/5</TD><TD align=middle>60</TD><TD align=middle>6/6</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>6</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">L. James</TD><TD align=middle>24</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>7/12</TD><TD align=middle>58.3</TD><TD align=middle>7/9</TD><TD align=middle>77.8</TD><TD align=middle>0/3</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1/5</TD><TD align=middle>20</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=last align=middle>15</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">A. Jamison</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0/2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">S. Battier</TD><TD align=middle>18</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2/2</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>1/1</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>1/1</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>1/2</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=last align=middle>6</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">D. Wade</TD><TD align=middle>23</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>4/10</TD><TD align=middle>40</TD><TD align=middle>4/8</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>0/2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>5/6</TD><TD align=middle>83.3</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=last align=middle>13</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>10</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">C. Paul</TD><TD align=middle>31</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>4/9</TD><TD align=middle>44.4</TD><TD align=middle>3/4</TD><TD align=middle>75</TD><TD align=middle>1/5</TD><TD align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>2/3</TD><TD align=middle>66.7</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>11</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>11</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">C. Bosh</TD><TD align=middle>13</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1/2</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>1/2</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>3/4</TD><TD align=middle>75</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>12</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">D. Howard</TD><TD align=middle>18</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3/3</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>3/3</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>4/5</TD><TD align=middle>80</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=last align=middle>10</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>13</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">B. Miller</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>14</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">E. Brand</TD><TD align=middle>15</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>3/5</TD><TD align=middle>60</TD><TD align=middle>3/5</TD><TD align=middle>60</TD><TD align=middle>0/0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0/1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD class=last align=middle>6</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle height=20>15</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">C. Anthony</TD><TD align=middle>20</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>9/15</TD><TD align=middle>60</TD><TD align=middle>8/11</TD><TD align=middle>72.7</TD><TD align=middle>1/4</TD><TD align=middle>25</TD><TD align=middle>2/2</TD><TD align=middle>100</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD class=last align=middle>21</TD></TR></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=right colSpan=2 height=30>*TOTALS:*</TD><TD align=middle>200</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>39/72</TD><TD align=middle>54.2</TD><TD align=middle>30/45</TD><TD align=middle>66.7</TD><TD align=middle>9/27</TD><TD align=middle>33.3</TD><TD align=middle>24/34</TD><TD align=middle>70.6</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>34</TD><TD class=separated align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD class=last align=middle>111</TD></TR></TBODY><TFOOT><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR><TR class=coloredSpacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR><TR class=linkRowSpacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right" colSpan=20>







View team accumulated statistics</TD></TR><TR class=tableSpacer><TD colSpan=20>







</TD></TR></TFOOT></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I will post the FIBA boxscore since their website is extremely congested.If you look you will see that assists and personal fouls have been transposed since obviously Paul and Lebron wouldn't have been allowed 9 or 5 PFs.

Most striking thing to me is the fact that Chris Paul played significantly more minutes than anyone else and Brad Miller never got into the game.Of course when you have a group of players who aren't used to playing together it becomes important that the PG keeps things on track.


----------



## TM

*USA-Puerto Rico observations/analysis*

I think I saw Julio Toro handing money to the guy running the clock at the end of the game. That last "10 seconds" lasted about 20-25 seconds. Finally, the officials noticed the second time the clock didn't start and blew the whistle to end the game.

K took out Carmelo and James and maybe one or two more out after they extended the lead to 20. The other guys had been playing well, and I believe he eventually put James back in, but had he kept that group together (the one that extended the lead back out), I think the score would have been higher.

I wasn't very impressed with DWade's defense in the second half. I love the guy as a player, but he sure wasn't staying very close to his man on the defensive end. Granted, it's tough to stay with a guy when the screener is move 2-3 feet every time, but when he did get around, he wasn't challenging those three-point shots very much.

I thought Wade was right about their defense though - it looked like they were going for too many steals, and as a result, got burned a few times. I'm sure that will be corrected without much difficulty.

And I see no problem with a guy like Brad Miller not getting any PT this game. I'm sure it was all according to matchups, and I'm sure he'll see plenty of time as the tournament progresses.

Anyone else?


----------



## TM

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> WOW, the game went closer than I thought, when will they retaped this game?


IMO, couple reasons for that...

Which I expound on here

As for replays - I checked ESPN's tv listings for all their channels and they don't have the game listed. They aren't showing anything else until the game (vs. China) tomorrow morning at 5:30am.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

TM said:


> IMO, couple reasons for that...
> 
> Which I expound on here
> 
> As for replays - I checked ESPN's tv listings for all their channels and they don't have the game listed. They aren't showing anything else until the game (vs. China) tomorrow morning at 5:30am.


Is it 5:30 or 6:30 AM? I saw somewhere it was 6:30 and I don't wanna miss that one.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: USA-Puerto Rico observations/analysis*

I think Kirk Hinrich, Joe Johnson and Shane Battier are the glue to this team. Those are the guys who allow Coach K to shift things around and change the point of emphasis on the fly, and all three blend really well with Melo, Wade, and Bron. 
The team is at it's best when either Lebron or Melo are in the game. I would consider pairing Wade with Melo more, and saving Lebron to pair with Hinrich, Joe Johnson and Dwight Howard.

The team still is working on the suns system of running out of the net. They need to go go go. Hinrich and Paul need to always be pushing the ball.

We have the 3 point shooting that nobody thinks we do. Battier, Johnson, and Hinrich all look deadeye from 20 feet, and those guys will always get open with the attention the big 3 gets.

Dwight Howard looks like Shaq out there. He's a man amongst boys, and when we go up against Spain, I expect him to get a lot of minutes.

We finally ran some post up offense, and it was very successful. Elton needs to slow down, he's rushing things offensively. But Melo and Wade look great in the post.

I think vs. Argentina and Spain we should play Lebron, Wade and Melo as long as it takes. Which means not burning them out too early.


----------



## Diable

All the remaining preleminaries are at 6:30 on ESPN.They showed that graphic right before they went off the air last night I think.Or maybe it was on Sportscenter


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: USA-Puerto Rico observations/analysis*

My Thoughts:

1) The players who had the best chemistry between them was Lebron and Howard.

2) Coach K can play a bunch of players but he needs to stop the wacky lineups. Either Melo and Lebron need to be on the court at all times. Melo is the best finisher both in terms of jumphots and around the basket. While Lebron I thought was by far the best initiator and the only guy who looked like he know how to throw an entry pass.

3) Until we see Oden develop, Howard is the most important player for this team. There is absolutely no way we win the gold w/o him getting a ton of minutes. Defense get shored up quickly with his shotblocking and he is the only real center we have. I don't think it's a good idea to rotate him out as much as the other players

4) Hinrich/Joe Johnson/(occasionally Battier who I though also made some boneheaded plays at times) - are a big difference from 2002/04. They're playing their roles and are deadly when left open.

The best quartet IMO was the one that finished off the first half strong: Hinrich/Johnson/Lebron/Howard


----------



## VincentVega

Sad Mafioso said:


> Where did the aura of Hinrich being a good defener came from? Keep reciting it, you might actually believe it..


Hinrich is a top 5 perimeter defender in the NBA. Probably top 3 vs. combined PGs and SGs.


----------



## DuMa

dammit i wanna see a replay of this game.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

*Re: USA-Puerto Rico observations/analysis*

The biggest thing I took from the game objectively is that USA can be beat. Anyone who thinks otherswise is just being plain shallow, ignorant enuff to swallow their own pride and accept that the world can play americans head to head.

Team USA will resort to ghetto, guerilla basketball and physical intimidation(like trying to take Arroyo out from this game. And no futurist Hinrich didn't cancel Carlos out).

Their collective defense is rather weak, pressing full court/traps is fine when you have that rotation, but they seem abit to concern with fishing for steals on outlet passes. Any team with a good secondary ball handler and a good scheme could break them down.

The key? You have to take each quarter at hand, not get yourselfs into an offensive drought, value each possesion when they count.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich is a top 5 perimeter defender in the NBA. Probably top 3 vs. combined PGs and SGs.


Which speaks aloud about the quality of defense in the NBA. Don't know if you watch this game but Arroyo/Dalmau where having his way with him.


----------



## VincentVega

Sad Mafioso said:


> Which speaks aloud about the quality of defense in the NBA.


The defense in the NBA is as good as its been in the last two or three decades.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Again speaking aloud about the quality of the players.

Anyway you want to spin in Hinrich didn't play good defense. You're only lying to yourself if you think that way. I mean I understand it's a hard pill to swallow when you think you have the best players in the world yet they look so vulnerable and out of place in another context, another environment which isn't their own(this applies more to Wade than Kirk. Hinrich actuall had a good game)

BUT in no way shape of form did Hinrich(or whoever was guarding PR's guard) disrupt Puerto Rico's offensive flow or limit their scoring potential. That is the point of defense. 

Puerto Rico lost simply because A. Their interior players(Santiago, Ramos) got into foul trouble B. They were outrebounded badly. C. Because Julio Toro isn't stupid and he understands Puerto Rico has a short rotation and can't afford to lose key players when he has to play a game the next night against a very physical Senegal squad.

That's the game right there.

It's foolish to only look at a result. Try and read between the lines.


----------



## kzero

*Re: USA-Puerto Rico observations/analysis*

Arroyo sold that hit pretty well. It's not like Howard decided to be Jonny Cage and shadow punch him in the chest, he just boxed him out.


----------



## Diable

Puerto Rico lost because we turned them over and scored in transition.We scored 111 points and we figure to score a similar number in every game we play.Our defense was bad,but you're one delusional mafioso if you think that everyone else isn't a lot more worried about us than we are of them.Puerto Rico has good guards and they gave us trouble...very few other teams will be able to do as much.You can harp on and on about our defense,but in the end we won the game quite easily in spite of a very good effort by a decent team and some lackluster play on our part.You can keep hoping for our demise.We can definitely lose,but I like our chances just fine.


----------



## TM

Sad Mafioso said:


> Puerto Rico lost simply because A. Their interior players(Santiago, Ramos) got into foul trouble B. They were outrebounded badly. C. Because Julio Toro isn't stupid and he understands Puerto Rico has a short rotation and can't afford to lose key players when he has to play a game the next night against a very physical Senegal squad.


If you think that's why PR lost, YOU are the one lying to yourself.


----------



## VincentVega

Sad Mafioso said:


> I mean I understand it's a hard pill to swallow when you think you have the best players in the world yet they look so vulnerable and out of place in another context, another environment which isn't their own


Carlos Arroyo, NBA, '05-06: 5.8 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 3.0 apg. Career: 5 teams in 4 seasons.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

> Carlos Arroyo, NBA, '05-06: 5.8 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 3.0 apg. Career: 5 teams in 4 seasons.


Which proves my point. A guy who averages 5 pts per game, just penetrating and dropping floaters, jumpers at will against the supposedly best perimeter defender in the game. Must be hard.



> If you think that's why PR lost, YOU are the one lying to yourself.


If you think you know ANYTHING about international basketball, you're lying to yourself. Puerto Rico is a team that finds itself at the crossroads of a generation. Piculin, Casiano, Horroutinier are gone. Their a second tier team(which isn't bad by any means), but that's just the reality behind their situation. 

Having Santiago/Ramos in foul trouble limited their ability to present a versatile game plan. That's a fact. Being outrebounded and silly TO's was just the end result.

Beating Puerto Rico by 10 isn't anything to marvel at. Spain, Greece, Argentina would have done the same. Those are the teams you should worry about.

To quote RATM. Know your enemy.


----------



## TM

Sad Mafioso said:


> If you think you know ANYTHING about international basketball, you're lying to yourself.


:laugh:

The self-proclaimed expert. :worship:


----------



## Sad Mafioso

The one who won't surprised nor calling for Kobe, Ray Allen and all the no showups when Spanoulis, Diamantidis and Papaloukas make Wade and Paul look like schoolgirls...


----------



## TM




----------



## DuMa

does anyone have a link to at least some highlights of the game? ESPN.com has let me down again


----------



## TM

nba.com


----------



## Sad Mafioso

TM said:


>


You don't even know the teams your going up against. How can you say with assurance that USA won't have trouble, don't fret it.


----------



## DuMa

@ nba.com, im seein pregame and post game video but not ingame highlights


----------



## TM

Sad Mafioso said:


> You don't even know the teams your going up against. How can you say with assurance that USA won't have trouble, don't fret it.


Your fragment/run-on sentences separated by random comments are what have me confused.

And I don't recall ever saying the US wouldn't have trouble with any of their opponents.


----------



## remy23

*Re: USA-Puerto Rico observations/analysis*



Sad Mafioso said:


> Team USA will resort to ghetto, *guerilla basketball* and physical intimidation(like trying to take Arroyo out from this game.


I know what people mean by ghetto/street basketball and I know what physically intimidating basketball is. But what on earth is "guerilla basketball?"


----------



## Perfectflaw

*Re: USA-Puerto Rico observations/analysis*



Sad Mafioso said:


> The biggest thing I took from the game objectively is that USA can be beat. Anyone who thinks otherswise is just being plain shallow, ignorant enuff to swallow their own pride and accept that the world can play americans head to head.
> 
> Team USA will resort to ghetto, guerilla basketball and physical intimidation(like trying to take Arroyo out from this game. And no futurist Hinrich didn't cancel Carlos out).
> .


I don't think many knowledgeable baseketball fans went in thinking that this world championship team could not be beaten. Since this reason was the "biggest thing" you took from the game,I guess you are the one who came into the game with a "shallow" mindset. And whatever happened to Carlos,it was far from "ghetto ball",unless you want to apply the term to the other teams because if you have been watching the rest of the competitoin you would see lots and lots of contact. lol guerilla? I'm suprised you didn't use the obligatory "thug" remark that so many online like to use.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Didn't get a chance to keep up with thread but I did watch the last three quarters when I got home last night and I can't say anything really surprised me a lot. 

Kirk Hinrich and Joe Johnson are really good for this team. As long as they're both sinking the long ball and letting LeBron, Melo, Wade or Paul do the playmaking and penetration. Offensively, they handle the ball when they need to, but for the most part, they are doing an outstanding job of finding the open spot and hitting jumpers. Hinrich's defense has always been really good. He is going to be in the jersey of your best guard all night making him take low percentage shots and getting under his skin. Joe Johnson gives us a guy you can just throw the ball and get a bucket in isolation if LeBron, Melo or Wade aren't on the court. 

Dwight Howard is a monster. I echo the sentiment stated earlier in the thread that he may be the most important part of the team going forward. He is just such a force to be reckoned with. Anything 7 feet and in is a two hand dunk starting from a standing two feet jump. He is just crazy like that. A couple rebounds he got last night, I was just like damn, that's a man's rebound. All of Asia couldn't have prevented him from grabbing that rebound. He finishes anything around the hoop real easy, and he is hitting his free throws so as he gets fouled more and more, that's a good thing. 

Other than that, everyone else has performed as expected. Melo of course has been beasting but that's nothing new. Elton Brand is doing what he does in the NBA, which is steady contributions on both ends. He'll get some buckets, some blocks, some rebounds. Jack of all trades. Bosh looked better yesterday. Battier made some hustle plays. Brad Miller is the name that slipped my mind, did he even play yesterday? What's his deal?


----------



## Pioneer10

Sad Mafioso said:


> Puerto Rico lost simply because A. Their interior players(Santiago, Ramos) got into foul trouble B. They were outrebounded badly. C. Because Julio Toro isn't stupid and he understands Puerto Rico has a short rotation and can't afford to lose key players when he has to play a game the next night against a very physical Senegal squad.
> 
> That's the game right there.
> 
> It's foolish to only look at a result. Try and read between the lines.



You do realize by the time both players got into actual foul trouble the US had built something like a 14 point lead? After the first quarter, PR was able to stay close more to the US playing real stupid whenever they got a decent lead allowing PR to make a run back.


----------

